# Products for alcantara seats



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone

Just purchased a brand new car that has alcantara sport seating. 

What would you recommend that I use as protection for this fabric type?

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Scotchgard or fabsil £5 from screwfix, don't bother with the expensive detailing ones they are no better. 


Gonz.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Gtechniq i1 Smart Fabric or smart fabric AB if you want it anti bacterial. It smells pretty strong after application so leave the windows open to ventilate the car but it's good stuff and lasts a long time.

Make sure you apply it well on your initial application as it won't allow two coats.

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/i1-smart-fabric-ab


----------



## A3cab (Jul 5, 2015)

Race glaze do a decent product


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I've also got to go with Race Glaze on this one. I used some on my 13 year old, never been cleaned alcantara Clio seats and it practically performed miracles. So I should think it would keep new fabric looking pretty good!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Used Raceglaze many times on my seats and other people's and on my steering wheel and it simple to use:thumb:


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Just a little confused on which Race Glaze product you are referring to. 

Can you pass on a link?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

cheekyage said:


> Just a little confused on which Race Glaze product you are referring to.
> 
> Can you pass on a link?


I'm also confused about Race Glaze. As far as I know Race Glaze produce an Alcantara cleaner, not a protector: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-interior/fabric-upholstery-cleaning/


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Intially coat gtecniq as above ^^ then I top up every few months with CG fabric guard. Clean with raceglaze


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been looking into this and AE rate Gyeon, anyone care to offer first hand experience/opinions?

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/93312/best-fabric-protectors-for-your-car-2016


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've been looking into this and AE rate Gyeon, anyone care to offer first hand experience/opinions?
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/93312/best-fabric-protectors-for-your-car-2016


Used it once then threw it in the bin just didn't think it added any protection at all scotch guard is excellent :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

chongo said:


> Used it once then threw it in the bin just didn't think it added any protection at all scotch guard is excellent :thumb:


That's interesting having read the reviews, scotchguard it'll be then


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope didn't like gyeon either found it very sticky/tacky feel after application as if it never fully dried never used again.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Interesting, theres a lot of videos on youtube and seems to perform pretty well


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Scotchgard or fabsil £5 from screwfix, don't bother with the expensive detailing ones they are no better.
> 
> Gonz.


genuine question, would fabsil be suitable to protect seude boots from stains and drink spillages etc? its all I can get locally in a hurry


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use Carbon collective's Repel on mine and seems to work quite well and also coated my timberlands boots aswell.lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> genuine question, would fabsil be suitable to protect seude boots from stains and drink spillages etc? its all I can get locally in a hurry


Don't see why it wouldn't :thumb: why you going to whitherspoons for a night out:lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's upholstery cleaner works well on Alcantara.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've been looking into this and AE rate Gyeon, anyone care to offer first hand experience/opinions?
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/93312/best-fabric-protectors-for-your-car-2016


After looking up the specs on Gyeon Fabric Coat it has no mention for usage or application on alcantara.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

cheekyage said:


> After looking up the specs on Gyeon Fabric Coat it has no mention for usage or application on alcantara.


All alcantara is, is renamed overpriced microfiber ultrasued it was invented by the same person just alcantara sounds more "posh" so its sold under that name to the automotive industery

You should treat alcantara in the same way you would treat a microfiber product as essentially that what it is

Gyeon Fabric Coat is suitable for woven and textile fabric and ultrasued (alcantara ) is a textile fabric so no reason for it not to work, this is just an educated hypothesis devised from all the facts.


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

\Rian said:


> All alcantara is, is renamed overpriced microfiber ultrasued it was invented by the same person just alcantara sounds more "posh" so its sold under that name to the automotive industery
> 
> You should treat alcantara in the same way you would treat a microfiber product as essentially that what it is
> 
> Gyeon Fabric Coat is suitable for woven and textile fabric and ultrasued (alcantara ) is a textile fabric so no reason for it not to work, this is just an educated hypothesis devised from all the facts.


Cheers Rian, that makes perfect sense.

Keen to hear if anyone has used Gyeon Fabric Coat on alcantara/ultrasued.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've used gtechniq smart fabric, the anti bacterial one, makes Cleaning SOO much easier when it comes to it, which is quite often, just a simple wipe down with a towel dampened in ONR. 
Only problem is as James said, your car will smell like a distillery for a few days after due to the alcohol carrier


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

cheekyage said:


> Cheers Rian, that makes perfect sense.
> 
> Keen to hear if anyone has used Gyeon Fabric Coat on alcantara/ultrasued.


I've tried it a long time ago so product may have changed since my test out I didn't like it I found it dried very 'sticky' like residue & need quite a lot for small area. I prefer Gtechniq I1 or for a lesser durability but cheaper? Alternative I like chemical guys fabric guard but it's worth investing the Gtechniq. I have loads of Alcatra in my mini incld half my steering wheel, gear knob & my recaros!!


----------

